# Showing in Canada (US Citizen)



## beckalexis (Sep 20, 2006)

I am super confused on what I need in order to show my dog in Canada. I am a U.S. citizen and about 3 or 4 months ago I received my "Miscellaneous Class Certificate" (MCC) from the Canadian Kennel Club (CKC). However, as I was filling out my entry form for a CKC show, I was reading that my dog needs an "Event Registration Number" (ERN). Does he actually need this? How is the ERN different from the MCC?

Any help in this area wouls be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## beckalexis (Sep 20, 2006)

really? no one?


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Have you tried contacting the trial / show secretary ?

.. not sure, but I suspect that you'll need an ERN, regardless.



Beyond that ? Sorry, not my area of expertise. Wish I could help more.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes - if you want any points recorded, your dog either has to be registered by the CKC or have an ERN. However, I am not familiar with the MCC, so I can't be of assistance there.

You can apply for an ERN up to 30 days after the show, but CKC is notoriously slow about paperwork, so if the ERN does not get filed in time, you lose your points. You definitely want this before you go.

Also, don't forget about a passport or passport card. Allow extra time at the border, if you are passing through a busy port of entry. And be careful about beef products, if your dog's food contains beef. Canada does not like it, thanks to mad cow disease. If your vehicle gets searched, it will be confiscated.


----------

